# Please post MOBIL 1 0w40 Experience or UOA; For 2.0t fsi..



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a few favor requests.

It seems that real UOAs/VOAs of Mobil 1 0w40 in our 2.0t FSIs are rather rare.

1. From what I heard, MOBIL 1 0w40 doesn't do a very good job of protecting our engines,

but for those of you who have used it, could you please posts your UOAs or experiences.

2) Are there any 0w30/5w30s/0w40s that do a better job than Mobil 1 0w40?


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

No recent UOAs. MY 2.0 FSI likes to consume Mobile 1 0w-40, though. I have much less oil consumption with Valvoline Synpower 5w-40.

When I had a VR6 (2000), couple of us ran UOAs comparing the two oils on our new engines. Less wear with the Valvoline - on that test - on that engine - at that time.


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

*Come to think of it...*

Come to think of it....The top three 5w40 oils I have heard so much good about happen to be

The absence of UOA with Mobil 1 0w40 implies that many of us no not to use it in the 2.0t FSI...



Liqui-moly 5w40
Pennzoil Ultra 5w40
Valvoline Syn-power 5w40

But are there any good 0w30s and 0w40s other than Mobil 1?


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

MichaelMOBIL1r said:


> I have a few favor requests.
> 
> It seems that real UOAs/VOAs of Mobil 1 0w40 in our 2.0t FSIs are rather rare.
> 
> ...


There is no truth in what you've heard about Mobil1 0W-40. Check the Euro and UOA's forums at bobistheoilguy.com and you'll find a few uoa's there. As far as finding out if there are any 0W-30/5W-30/0W-40's that do a better job than Mobil1 0W-40, this is _not_ something that can be determined by a few random $30 uoa's.

-Dennis


----------

